# Creole goodness...



## roller

Made some Creole Style Pralines lastnight..These are one of my favorites....

2 cups granulated sugar

1 cup Brown sugar

2 Tbls Karo

1 stick butter

1 cup milk

3 to 4 cups pecans

Combine all of the ingredence but the pecans in a 3 qt sauce pan and bring to a boil and boil for 20min on med heat. Add pecans and bring back to boil on med high heat and boil until candy reaches 240* on a candy therm. Turn off heat and with a wooden spoon stir very fast until candy starts to set then very quickly spoon out on non stick surface..Makes about 30 or so Pralines...


----------



## tyotrain

Looks great... MMMMM


----------



## SmokinAl

Man o man do those look good!

What a great holiday treat!


----------



## roller

Thanks guy`s !


----------



## wildflower

OMG


----------



## chef jimmyj

Filed for future Snackage!...Don't tell the YAWYE Police!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## frosty

Roller, my mom was Creole, from New Orleans proper.  She made many a praline, and yours look as good as any she made.  I will have to try the recipe!  The photos brought wonderful memories, and I can almost smell them.







Thank you!


----------



## Bearcarver

Hmmmm, My 100% PA Dutch Granny must have thought she was Creole!!!

Looks very familiar.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly

Those look great. I could eat a pile of those!


----------



## venture

Great job!  Another stolen recipe for one of my favorite nuts.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

AHHHHHHHHHHH

I NEED SOME DEM

OUTSTANDING


----------



## roller

Frosty if your Mom was Creole then you came up eating real good....This is a recipe that my Mom has been using for at least 50 years and she taught me how to make them...Bear maybe your Mom was Creole...JJ I want tell...

Scar it makes a pile of them...

Thanks everyone else...


----------



## fpnmf

Those look fabulous!!!

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Sometimes it takes me awhile to do a recipe.

BUT

This one got the best of me.

Followed to the T but used dark brown sugar and a little something extra.



















Some slap ya mama and some of the smoked cashews i did yesterday













These do not have slap ya mama on em.







Thanks Roller

Hey these me first y'all


----------



## billebouy

Roller...

Dude...

Nice...


----------



## roller

Nepas they look good for your first ones. It looks as though you could have beaten them a little longer with the wooden spoon before you spooned them out because they look a little thin. How did they set up...I do like the veration you put on them...something different is usually good..Nice job...


----------



## oldschoolbbq

That's exactly my Mom's recipe,and ,yes,they are good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Now Trish ask if I would do some this year,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





YEP, be glad to,and can we do a Brisket too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  , guess not...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Roller said:


> Nepas they look good for your first ones. It looks as though you could have beaten them a little longer with the wooden spoon before you spooned them out because they look a little thin. How did they set up...I do like the veration you put on them...something different is usually good..Nice job...




Your very observant OBI WAN.......LOL

Mine came out like caramel pecans, but still good. Next time i will beat em up more.


----------



## michael ark




----------



## chef willie

thanks for posting....filed for future making...love pralines...gained a pound just by looking at the pics....


----------



## supercenterchef

awwww now...you're giving away our secrets!  Ever notice that outside of Louisiana, they don't even pronounce 'praline' right?

My grandmother used to make these...and I know from personal experience how tricky the stirring is...I've got to get back in the swing of it before Christmas

btw...Roller, those look perfect!--I might have to drive down and steal some!


----------



## africanmeat

Wow it looks great on my to do for next week

Thanks for sharing


----------



## daveomak

Roller, morning.... Those look AWESOME... Copied and in the SMF cook book...  Dave


----------



## roller

SupercenterChef said:


> awwww now...you're giving away our secrets!  Ever notice that outside of Louisiana, they don't even pronounce 'praline' right?
> 
> My grandmother used to make these...and I know from personal experience how tricky the stirring is...I've got to get back in the swing of it before Christmas
> 
> btw...Roller, those look perfect!--I might have to drive down and steal some!


Thats right the trick is in the stiring and to know when the set starts....


----------



## roller

DaveOmak said:


> Roller, morning.... Those look AWESOME... Copied and in the SMF cook book...  Dave


Thanks Dave..


----------



## roller

africanmeat said:


> Wow it looks great on my to do for next week
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks Ahron  well worth it believe me...


----------



## billebouy

Hey Roller, a few questions for us obsessively inclined, cuz sometimes the little things can make a big difference (and, of course, sometimes it doesn't matter 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






).

1 cup Brown sugar - light or dark?

2 Tbls Karo - light or dark?

1 stick butter - salted or unsalted?

1 cup milk - whole?

Thanks.


----------



## eman

Can't eat them as they are pure sugar and i'd be in a coma in a min.

Used to love em. Roller, i don't know how much difference it makes but i seem to remember granny telling me not to make praulines

when it was rainy as they wouldn't set right. You ever hear this???


----------



## venture

I'm thinking smoked pecans, too!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kathrynn

Roller! Thank you for telling me about this recipe! Omgoodness those look like my Mama's!  I may give them a try today. Can you make these any old time? I know divinity you cant with the rain.  I have all the stuff to do it!:yahoo:


----------



## roller

KathrynN said:


> Roller! Thank you for telling me about this recipe! Omgoodness those look like my Mama's! I may give them a try today. Can you make these any old time? I know divinity you cant with the rain. I have all the stuff to do it!


Thanks I have never paid any attention to the weather when making them..I use light Karo and light Brown sugar...good luck...


----------



## linguica

Roller said:


> Made some Creole Style Pralines lastnight..These are one of my favorites....
> 
> 2 cups granulated sugar
> 
> 1 cup Brown sugar
> 
> 2 Tbls Karo
> 
> 1 stick butter
> 
> 1 cup milk
> 
> 3 to 4 cups pecans
> 
> Combine all of the ingredence but the pecans in a 3 qt sauce pan and bring to a boil and boil for 20min on med heat. Add pecans and bring back to boil on med high heat and boil until candy reaches 240* on a candy therm. Turn off heat and with a wooden spoon stir very fast until candy starts to set then very quickly spoon out on non stick surface..Makes about 30 or so Pralines...


Yes this is an old post, but food like this is timeless. Made some about a month ago. They barely lasted the week. An overused cliché, They are to die for.


----------



## kathrynn

Then by golly....I will make some tonight.  After the water heater gets replaced and the NEW smoker gets here.  Have light karo left over from pecan pies at Thanksgiving...and you would think that there was going to be a brown sugar shortage with the amount that is in my pantry.  LOL 

Need to work out some frustrations...so that wooden spoon better hold up!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Roller

AWESOME

Mine dont come out like yours, i gotta use a spoon


----------



## linguica

nepas said:


> Sometimes it takes me awhile to do a recipe.
> 
> BUT
> 
> This one got the best of me.
> 
> Followed to the T but used dark brown sugar and a little something extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some slap ya mama and some of the smoked cashews i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These do not have slap ya mama on em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Roller
> 
> Hey these me first y'all


Don,t forget to "Slap Yo Mama"


----------



## candycoated

I made Roller's recipe last night to celebrate this year's first day of Mardi Gras (today Feb 9th)

2 cups granulated white sugar

1 cup light brown sugar

2 TBS light (as in color, not calories ;)) Karo

1 stick unsalted butter

1 cup whole milk

1/2 tsp salt

3 to 4 cups pecans (next time I'm gonna use 2 to 3 cups- I had too many pecans in my patties for my tastes)

Here are all the ingredient melted and mixed up, sitting on a med-low flame. I stirred during this part, but as soon as the butter melted I took the spoon out.













IMG_0432.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 9, 2013






Here it is at a full rolling boil, this is when I started my 20 minute timer. Do not stir. I did scrape the sugar off the sides and in to the pot a couple times, that's it though.

Notice how the contents in my 3QT sauce pan have grown. If your heat is too high you run the risk boiling over, and sticky sugar stuff getting all over your oven top, which is a pita to clean up.













IMG_0433.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 9, 2013






Pecans stirred in, and candy thermometer added. Don't let the tip of your thermometer touch the bottom of your pot.













IMG_0436.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 9, 2013






At 240* (soft ball stage) I removed the pot from the heat and vigorously stirred. After a few minutes of stirring I added 1tsp of vanilla extract. You want to stir this mixture till it starts to loose some of its shine, don't mix it till it looses all of its shine. When it starts to loose its shine you will notice the mixture is less fluid, making big air bubbles that pop, and kind of 'follows' the spoon as you're stirring. At this point you must work fast, and spoon out patties on a non-stick surface; I used wax paper. If it cools too much it will look like that nugget in the picture, that was the last one I scraped out of the pot.













IMG_0438.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 9, 2013






I was drinking some V8 juice in that cup, and thought it'd be cute in the photo.

May the candy making force be with you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A close up!













IMG_0441.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 9, 2013






They came out the perfect texture and flavor. If I had another set of hands I would have knocked the piles of pecans over. I ended up with Bear Patties, Rawr! Roller said this recipe makes about 20, I made 12 (not including that little nugget ball).

Also, see the little white patches on that praline? As I understand it, that is the sugar crystallizing. Since I heated the mixture to the right temp, and stirred for the right amount of time, the whole patty didn't get crystallized. When it crystallizes the candy becomes grainy (like the original sugar form) and brittle.


----------



## baba bones

Yummmmmmmmm looks good..enought  to eat LOL


----------



## eman

Now for all you folks that don't think these are sweet enough . You can melt some almond bark ( chocolate ) and dip the pralines in it and set back on the wax paper to firm up.  the pronunciation is prawlene and puhcawn. not peecan and prayleen!


----------



## supercenterchef

> the pronunciation is prawlene and puhcawn. not peecan and prayleen!


THANK YOU  eman!


----------



## candycoated

eman said:


> Now for all you folks that don't think these are sweet enough . You can melt some almond bark ( chocolate ) and dip the pralines in it and set back on the wax paper to firm up.


AND THEN!

Sprinkle with bacon crumbles! ;p


----------



## roller

Well looks like ya`ll are having fun with this recipe and I am glad you are giving it a try..Thanks for all the comments !!! Even a failure of these are good to eat...Mel you have come the closest so far...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   You just have to keep trying...


----------



## candycoated

I actually bought a 1/4 cup scoop today to help me portion out pralines better. I hope it works!


----------



## toby bryant

These look awesome! Bookmarking now!!!!


----------



## roller

candycoated said:


> I actually bought a 1/4 cup scoop today to help me portion out pralines better. I hope it works!


I have tried that and it did not work for me because it took to much time to scoop them out before they started to setup. Then I tried a muffen tin but that made them to thick and like a Peanut Patty..My last few that I get out are usually kinda crappy..I have also made them with chopped pecans but there not like the old fashion ones..


----------



## candycoated

So what do you do Roller? Controlled pour from the pot?


----------



## roller

I just use a spoon and dip them out and try not to get them to big or to small.. but as I said the last few never look right so I eat them first..some people make one thats chewy but I do not like those..


----------



## candycoated

I agree, the melt in your mouth kind are the best!

I also don't like the condensed milk praline recipes. Just a little too creamy I think, kinda makes em cloyingly sweet.

And just a thought, I think I'll break some of those whole pecans in half next time. That may make it easier to pour, and allow for me to use a whole 4 cups of the best nut on earth! :)


----------



## roller

Mel I do not use real big pecans in mine and I usually chop some of them up...Yes melt in your mouth is much better...


----------



## supercenterchef

Roller said:


> Mel I do not use real big pecans in mine and I usually chop some of them up...Yes melt in your mouth is much better...


I usually use half whole, half chopped...old school looks with a little texture in every bite :D


----------

